# Project Management Practitioner's Handbook



## Ahmed Gamal3 (22 مايو 2007)

*ارى ان التقدم والترئية فى العمل لا ياتى الا بالعلم والتطوير الشخصى *
*لذلك اقدم لكم هذالكتاب وارجوا من الله ان ينفعكم به*
*Project Management Practitioner's Handbook*
:30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :31: :31: :31: :31: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12:


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (22 مايو 2007)

*اكتاب موجود فى هذا الرابط *
*أسالكم الدعاء*
*----------------------*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/129992/1179872202.zip

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alshangiti (23 مايو 2007)

شكرا أخى احمد وجزاك اللة خيرا ولا بد من العمل الجادوالمثابرة . 

من أفضل الكتب فى ال PROJECT MANAGEMENT 

Aguide to the project management body of knowledge

project mgm institute .


----------



## alshangiti (23 مايو 2007)

*project mgm body of knowledge*

الأخ أحمد والأخو ة جميعا مرفق كتاب PMBOK guide


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (2 يونيو 2007)

كل الشكر وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الجدى (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ً جميعا ً و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ً جميعا ً و بارك الله فيكم

__________________

الأقصى فى خطر يا مسلمون 

اللهم وفقنا لتحرير مسجدك الأقصى الأسير




أحب فلسطين 
فلسطين من البحر للنهر


----------



## Mr.Saykoo (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*petroleum Engineer*

شكرا جزيلا 
على هذه الموشوعة لانى اساسا ب ادرس ادارة السنة دى وده هيساعدنى 
كتير ان شاء الله


----------



## سدير عدنان (13 ديسمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر موضوع قيم


----------

